# Stimme bearbeiten und mastern



## Paolee (12. August 2005)

Hi.

Ich mache schon seit einiger Zeit Musik, habe jedoch bis jetzt wenig Erfahrung mit dem bearbeiten von Stimmen und Gesang.

Ich bin gerade dabei einen HipHop/Dancehall Track zu machen und möchte dafür die aufgenommene Stimme verändern. Sie klingt bis jetzt etwas fad und unprofessionell. 

Hat jemand eine paar Vorschläge mit welchen Effekten ich arbeite soll?

Was muss man beim überarbeiten von Gesang beachten?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Thx


----------



## liquidbeats (13. August 2005)

hi

 Womit Arbeitest du?
 Allgemein würde ich sagen ein Kompressor und Equilizer sind so die standart sachen um Stimmen / Vocals zu bearbeiten.
 Wichtig ist vorallem zu wissen was für einen effekt du erzielen möchtest 

 Gruß


----------



## chmee (13. August 2005)

Fad und unprofessionell hört sich nach mittelmäßigem Mikro an.
Was für ein Mikro benutzt Du ? Hast Du einen Mixer/Mic-PreAmp vorgeschaltet ?
Und Liquidbeats sagte es schon, EQ zum Auffrischen des Signals und ein Kompressor
zum Impulse beschneiden und lauter machen..
Als Send-Effekt noch nen Chorus/Ensemble-Effekt und zB nen Hall/Delay zum Raum öffnen.

mfg chmee


----------



## LARK DMC (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich verwende Audacity,... reicht vollkommen aus.

AUFNAHME TEST HIER - http://www.myspace.com/larkdmc


----------

